# I wish to become a freemason



## Sebastian (Apr 29, 2015)

Greetings everyone. I'm from the Greenville, SC area and wished to become a freemason. Though I'm young (20 going on 21 in june) I figured it was never to early for anyone to start their journey with this fraternity. If anyone has any advice for me wanting to go this route it'll be appreciated


----------



## Morris (Apr 30, 2015)

Sebastian said:


> Greetings everyone. I'm from the Greenville, SC area and wished to become a freemason. Though I'm young (20 going on 21 in june) I figured it was never to early for anyone to start their journey with this fraternity. If anyone has any advice for me wanting to go this route it'll be appreciated


Welcome to the site. Below is a link of lodges in the area. Visit a couple of them on a meeting night (times found online or by calling). Let them know your considering joining. Visit a couple so you know where you're most comfortable. Good luck!

https://www.scgrandlodgeafm.org/18th-district.html


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 30, 2015)

There are two regular grand lodges in South Carolina who for the moment still don't have contact with each other.  Here is your other choice.

http://www.mwphglsc.com/districts.html

Either jurisdiction you chose you won't go wrong.


----------



## Awal mutalib (Jul 1, 2015)

Greetings everyone. I'm from Ghana ,in west Africa and wished to become a freemason. Though I'm a Moslem  and thought  i can join this fraternity. If anyone has any advice for me wanting to go this route it i will appreciate it


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 1, 2015)

You will need to ask around and find a local sponsor before you approach the nearest lodge.

http://grandlodgeofghana.com/

Their site seems to be down.  You'll need to find a local sponsor as it does not appear they are on -line at the moment.

http://www.ugle.org.uk/about/districts-groups

Africa tab.  Ghana tab.  It lists a phone number and a mailing address.  You'll need to find a local sponsor as the United Grand Lodge of England requires introductions before you can show up to ask to get to know the brothers.

Being Muslim does not matter.  We adopt men of any faith into our family.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 2, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> You will need to ask around and find a local sponsor before you approach the nearest lodge.
> 
> http://grandlodgeofghana.com/
> 
> ...



Sponsored introduction required first? Reference?


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Jul 9, 2015)

@Sebastian Hi, just checking in. I see that you have turned 21. Have you gotten the advice or information you needed to begin your journey?


----------



## pipoyviste (Aug 8, 2016)

Sebastian.... Do you believe in supreme beings?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 8, 2016)

pipoyviste said:


> Sebastian.... Do you believe in supreme beings?
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


are you a freemason?  If so what jurisdiction do you hail from?  if not....STOP ANSWERING/ASKING QUESTIONS AS IF YOU WERE!!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 8, 2016)

pipoyviste said:


> Sebastian.... Do you believe in supreme beings?
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Are you even a Master Mason from a regular lodge? If so tell us!


----------

